# Really Cute Smokey Eye Tut



## ShugAvery2001 (Jan 6, 2009)

Whud Up yall...

I didn't put this up on the tutorials section cause it's not mine.. But I had to post this. I love this sister right here! She's so cute and confident. And her make-up application is pretty tight!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ax7jHlsY8Eo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p09C_otUwoI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56dLtG2qj-A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_Layr5BuEc

Now I must scour the earth for a scarf with roses attached to it lol

Hope yall like


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 7, 2009)

She looks lovely. I love what she did with Arena under her eyes, I've always wanted that look under my eyes and didn't know how to achieve it.

I don't have Arena though so need to test that out instore. I love her facial expressions as she's doing herself up. Very cute and funny to watch.

Thanks for posting this. I'm gna subcribe to her on You Tube now.

ETA: Oh wow. I'm already subscribed to her! I've never gotten round to watching her vids til now.


----------



## nycaramelle (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting-shes great.


----------



## DigitalRain (Jan 7, 2009)

She has the most soothing voice!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 7, 2009)

Have you seen this vid of hers - hilarious! She's so funny!
YouTube - Freakum Dress


----------



## MissResha (Jan 7, 2009)

her voice...i feel like i should be paying by the minute or something!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_her voice...i feel like i should be paying by the minute or something!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

right she does have that "Girl 6" voice going on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Her speaking voice reminds me of Janet Jackson.

I love her attitude though. Some people just exude confidence. I wish I had that ability


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah she has a Jill Scott tone to me.  Just soft and humble.  She is such a pretty girl.  I love her face.  So darn pretty.  Thanks for sharing.  Now  I have a new person to look at on youtube


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks OP, I'm always looking for new youtube posters!


----------



## MissLola_1 (Feb 27, 2009)

OMG she's gorgeous.
Cld not listen to her (at the office) but her face is so shiny,shows so much confidence.
Thanks for posting !


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok Tish...stop looking at the boobs!!!

Her voice is awesome.....and her makeup is gorgeous!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for posting the tutorials!!!  I *love* watching tuts!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree I am also addicted to confidence and positivity


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 1, 2009)

She is absolutely beauuuutiful, and that voice....! Oh my, it's just so sultry. I could listen to her all day lol. Thanks for bringing her to our attention


----------



## bsquared (Mar 1, 2009)

thanks for posting this!


----------



## JustSloan (Mar 4, 2009)

i LOVE her stuff!

Not only doin' it for the brown girls... she's representing the big girls!

Holla!!


----------

